# What's your Halloween Sign?



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Game is easy. If you have a Halloween sign what would it say?


I Break for Trick 'R Treaters!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

it's not the prop's you should be afraid of it's the owner of them


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Caution - Goblin Crossing


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the trick I want to see is you disapearing from my door step


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

If you think that's scary you should see my wife.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

It will only hurt for a little while


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I would rather loan you my corpse than my tools. My corpse will come back.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

SLOW - Zombies at Play


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Blood or Guts?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happiness is a severed head


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

No, I didn't decorate. My yard always looks like this.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh, thank you ... Yes, I did write my own epitaph.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Will Scare For Beer!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Groundbreakers make better lovers.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Ring my bell, I'll ring your neck


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Did your FCG Fart?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Forget the dog, beware of props.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Warning!! I don't call 911!! <insert pic of GB or zombie here>


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't Touch The Props!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Get out!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My Mummy is tougher than your mommy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dead Men Tell No Tales


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Sponsored by the City Morgue


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Insanity is an attitude


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here lie's little Billy.
Touched a prop did he.
Follow in his footsteps.
And next to him you'll be.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Beware of Goblins that go bump in the night.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

break a prop and you'll be on a milk carton


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You've got your corpse stuck in my peanut butter!(The two tastes that taste great together)


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

DeathTouch said:


> You've got your corpse stuck in my peanut butter!(The two tastes that taste great together)


Thats funny! And so true too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Brain Donations Gladly Accepted


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I See Scared People


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

PULL MY FINGER - Not Completly off like last time.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There's No "T" in Hearse


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My mother says I am handsome.
The Neighbors think I am insane.
The coroner wishes I would die already.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

9 out 10 witch doctors agree..
Skeletons can't poop.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Warning the gates of hell have opened and you are now part of satans domain ,please leave all holy water near the entrance as well as your soul it now belongs to us.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah.... its that bad


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Dead end


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

DeathTouch said:


> I Break for Trick 'R Treaters!


I _brake_ for Trick 'R Treaters!, Then I back up ...again and again...

heh heh heh


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

do not run... the flames will not go out if you decide to run


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

2 Evil 4U2C


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so evil that hell itself spat me back out


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

So what did you want to get out of life


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

where's the TREAT'S


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

You really don't want to do that


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

voodo doll's are fun


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

If you run you will only die tired


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Corpses were people too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Cross my heart and hope you die.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Trust me I went to college


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Closed ..digging up some new props.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Forget the dog, beware of the Dragon!


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

God doesnt live here stop screaming his name.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Boogeyman on board.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

If you didn't want to be scared why did you walk up the driveway?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Beware of Goblins in the dark


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Some props are more frightening than they appear.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

There are other holidays?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

do you really want to live forever?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

House Haunter----Cheap


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Don't worry it's all fake .... except that one over there. :zombie::voorhees::xbones:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I put my heart and soul into these props break one and I'll add your soul too!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Souls wanted, inquire within.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I like people as long as their dead


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Goblins never get mad, they get even


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Run for cover


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to My Nightmare


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Will steal Trick-Or-Treater's treats


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Run and die tired


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Send more TOTs----they're delicious with gravy


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I kissed a Zombie and I liked it!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Zombies Welcome


----------

